# Supplements to take on DNP



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

I've read the guide on here and it says to take:

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them:

Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant.

Grape seed extract

Syntrax Radox

Green Tea

Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day

Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day

Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day.

Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day.

Vitamins E and C

Is all of this really needed?

Would take only Vit E/C, FishOil and Multi.

What else would you recommend as essential?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fish oil, ALA, Vit C+E, Multivit, T3. All I take with DNP.


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends. Imo, that's slightly overkill but probably the safest way to take it. Essential? No.

T3 is becoming more and more recognised as being required to help with the lethargy sides as DNP halts the body's natural conversion of T4 to T3.

I'm planning on Vits C & E on top of my usual multivit and some T3. My diet already includes supplementing with oils so I guess I should mention that.


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep taking T3, but didn't list it as sup.


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok - I guess strictly speaking T3 isn't a supplement


----------



## asdffdsa (Jun 11, 2012)

btw there is enough vit c in dhacks dnp already?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

asdffdsa said:


> btw there is enough vit c in dhacks dnp already?


1000mg. I've always taken 3g Vit C everyday, even before I started DNP.


----------

